# Farm tractor related



## skid jackson (Nov 17, 2002)

We have been plowing an apartment complex w/a 60 bhp SAME (pronounced, Sah me) 4WD farm tractor (It's Italian, nice machine) Our current set up is an old 8' fisher plow that hooks up to the loader where the bucket goes. It looks a bit "agricultural" but we had the tractor and adding the plow only cost about $800. It's probably saved us somewhere between $80 to 100K over the last 8 years. I'm looking for manufacturers that make conventional front plow hook ups for farm tractors. I want to remove the loader, hook up a plow in a more conventional way and then put a blower on the back. I could put a blower on back now but it would make the rig too long. I already did a search but haven't come up with anything. can anyone point me in the right direction??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hey, Skid. You might try asking some of the guys at:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

A company called Degelman makes a variety of tractor blades. Some of them are monsters. Not sure about where they are or if they have a website but a search might come up with something.


----------



## skid jackson (Nov 17, 2002)

Degelman came up on the search but they do bulldozer blades ... they look like overkill for what i'm doing. Thanks for the suggestion tho it was along the lines of what i'm trying to find. I just hate to think of the damamge i could do w/a 2000lb dozer blade on the front of a tractor!!


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

try this www.anbomanufacturing.com


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Try here http://www.danielsplows.com/

I know they make them for farm tractors because they also snow plow in our area and use a +100 hp tractor with a wing plow on it.


----------

